# minima flower



## newellcr (Nov 16, 2004)

Hello Folks,

I thought you might enjoy the picture. The plants are Cryptocoryne minima "Bukit Merah". Another flower is forming already. That was a nice surprise. I would not have found these if I didn't pull the pot to harvest a few plants for shipping this week. 

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Really nice!!

Can you tell us in what is your minima growing??


----------



## newellcr (Nov 16, 2004)

Hello Xema,

This is potted in leaf litter. It's different than what Jacobsen wrote his paper on. It is collected wet from the edge of a local pond and it has no acid content. 

Kind Regards,

Chris


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Chris;

Very nice.

I'm very interested in your leaf litter "soil". Do you know the makeup of your leaf litter? Oak leaves? Maple? Did you shred them? Do they make a slurry or is it more solid?

Thanks.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

Another one Chris? That's great, nice job.


----------



## newellcr (Nov 16, 2004)

*Minima flower*

Thanks, guys. 
------------------
Jim,

Here is a picture of the 'soil' as it came out of the pond. The leaf mass was mixed and could really have been anything. I used it in this form by aerating it in a slurry condition and pulling out the solids I could grab and decanting the solids I couldn't grab (fines). It was all mixed back together and stored in a fridge until I used it. I'm not sure the aeration did me any good because it's not the leaf litter our European friends use. My stuff was already sopping wet as it was submersed in the pond. It doesn't make a good slurry. It sticks together. I decided to refrigerate it because of the bug hatch coming off of the bucket...

Kind Regards,

Chris


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello Chris,

Your plants look like my (well) submersed growing motherplants - which also happen to flower profusely at the moment!

BTW, I think I'm seeing 3 more inflorescences on the way on your pic...


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks Chris, that's good to know. Kinda gives new incentive to clean out my little ornamental pond.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

newellcr said:


> I used it in this form by aerating it in a slurry condition and pulling out the solids I could grab and decanting the solids I couldn't grab (fines). It was all mixed back together and stored in a fridge until I used it.


So, let me see if I understand the process... You stirred the mix up and removed as much large debris as you could by hand. Then you let it settle and pored off the water. Then you mixed it back together? You now basically have partially decomposed organic matter (humic material) from recent pond sediment?

Man, you all are getting me into this.....


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi Chris, So this is not the rounder leave type C. minima?
Nice one, they grow very well.


----------

